# C.O.B.W.E.B. Police Mt. Bike School - New Contact Information



## Bikecops (Mar 3, 2007)

C.O.B.W.E.B. Police Mt. Bike Patrol School has a new telephone number and email address:

Telephone Number - (781) 246-0755

Email Address - [email protected]

Class dates for 2011 Coming Soon!!!​


----------

